# Recognising a stroke



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If I was clever I would reproduce the email I have just received but instead I will tell you.

A neurologist has said that if he can get to a stroke victim within 3 hours he can totally reverse the effects of that stroke. That is totally reverse it.

The things to look out for are:-

S Smile - ask the person to smile
T Talk - can they talk coherently
R Raise their arms - can they do that?

The latest one is Tongue - if they put out their tongue is it straight?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I am a Cub Scout leader and we now teach this as part of the first aid badge. That is to young children, so its easy to do and can save a life if acted on quickly

I do have to add that a patient showing the symptoms listed are not always suffering from a stroke but could be suffering from another neurolgical problem like a brain tumour.


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Unfortunately my mum had her 1st major stroke around 10 or 11pm while she was getting ready for bed and as she was living by herself, we didn't find her till 4 o'clock the following afternoon collapsed on the kitchen floor.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The normal one used for all ambulance services and similar is

*F* is the face equal and normal, can they smile, has their mouth or eye dropped ?

*A * can they raise their arms equally to a reasonable height ?

*S * speech - can they talk normally or is there a sign of any problems? Can they understand what you say?

*T * *time to call out 999* if there is doubt about *ANY* of these symptoms.

The Stroke Association is regarded as a prime source of information;

http://www.stroke.org.uk/information/about_stroke/recognising_symptoms/index.html

there is VERY clear evidence that early treatment really does work, we were recently given the statistics of successful outcomes and treatment and early treatment is essential.

The treatment for one type of stroke uses "clotbusting" drugs but this can only be done within a short time span and after an MRI type scan. This can only be done in a suitable hospital. This is one of the reasons why there is major concern amongst ambulance services and Emergency Department staff that there were proposed closures of A&E units leaving the time delay to get the casualty to the specialist treatment as too great to help many people...........

I would be happy to give more information if anyone wants it - we were recently updated by the ambulance service as regards the treatment requirements for ambulance staff. All ambulance staff are being given the same briefing we understand.

The key point is to assess and act* FAST*, you may not be right but that is not a problem, delaying will increase the likelihood of problems remaining.

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Last Wednesday I had all of the symptoms of a stroke including severe pain restricting movement in the arm.
The following morning the consultant realised that it was Bells Palsy and not a Stroke.
Sometimes speedy diagnosis, or even slow diagnosis can lead to incorrect treatment. During the whole of the first day, everyone in the stroke team told me that it would be 24 hours before they could definitely confirm whether I had a stroke or not. 
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Gotta ask Gerry did you finally get your stroke then? 8O 

How is one's facial disfigurement going? is it painful?

Sometimes Stroke's aren't curable as they are too major think a percentage IF caught within 3 hours are curable but some aren't!

Greenie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Gotta ask Gerry did you finally get your stroke then? 8O
> 
> How is one's facial disfigurement going? is it painful?
> 
> ...


Greenie,
Got the stroke as soon as I got home to Val. 
The disfigurement is great, I couldn't get any uglier.
Gerry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Gerry really sorry to hear of this an hope you soon get better xxx
Would you like nurses im sure i could get Carol and Greenie to come with me in our nurses uniforms. 8O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

*The statistics for the otucomes that we were given are as follows;*

each year 130,000 people in England and Wales experience a stroke,

10,000 are under retirement age,

1/3 recover fully

stroke patients occupy 20% of all acute hospital beds,

due to the improved treatment regimes available now 1,500 additional patients recover fully from their stroke,

_*We were told that in the 1700's the treatments used were (hold your breath and think hard!);*_

1. put to bed with head well raised,

2. bleed freely ( 1 - 2 pints)

3. apply warm mustard poultices,

4. open bowels quickly and freely,

5. put in a turpentine cluster (don't ask where, think (4)),

6. cut off the hair,

7. apply rags of vinegar (or gin) and water,

8. apply 8 - 10 leeches on temple opposite paralysed side.

*I definitely prefer the modern use of "clotbusting" drugs !* 

_As was mentioned earlier other problems may also mimic strokes;_
hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar),

hyperglycaemia (high blood sugar),

seizure,

migraine,

tumour,

faint,

focal epileptic seizure,

concussion.

*IF you want to find out more refer to the Stroke Association website.*

Dave

I hope that is of interest to you as you read it - please remember *F A S T*


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

locovan said:


> Gerry really sorry to hear of this an hope you soon get better xxx
> Would you like nurses im sure i could get Carol and Greenie to come with me in our nurses uniforms. 8O


Mavis,
You can come and nurse me anytime, as long as you don't insist on dancing.
Nurses Carol and Greenie??? How frightened can you get???
Gerry


----------

